
There's no such thing as Radial Islam - capex
https://qz.com/1715375/imran-khan-at-unga-there-is-no-such-thing-as-radical-islam/
======
allears
Is that where the rubber meets the road?

~~~
jaclaz
>Is that where the rubber meets the road? ... only tangentially related ...

